

Ask HN: do you use a SERP ranking service ? Which one ? - thibaut_barrere

I'm currently trialing http://www.seorankmonitor.com/ and it works quite well to see how a given website ranks for specific keywords.<p>Would you have other similar tools to suggest?
======
romymisra
There are a bunch out there. If you would like one to view SERP's instantly I
find Rank checker (the SEO book firefox plugin) handy. If you would like the
keyword service to monitor the progress over time the best oout there
Authority Labs (It has some of the best export and filter features available).
SEOMoz also has a handy keyword tool: Keyword Tracker.

However, there are two things to keep in mind when using a SERP service: 1\.
Don't obsess over the position or rank of a keyword every week. Keep in mind
that search engine rankings fluctuate often and the natural variation of a
metric within control limits always takes place. At the same time, you should
know when the keywords is losing rank consistently or when it has gained rank
significantly due to your efforts.

2\. Always ties in gains and losses shown by the keyword tool with your
Analytics. Asking questions like I have improved my rank from 30 to 3 over
this keyword, has it brought me improved traffic and most importantly has the
traffic converted. This will help you distill out keywords over time to help
you focus your efforts.

~~~
thibaut_barrere
Wow - <https://authoritylabs.com> is both better and cheaper than the other
ones I've seen so far. Thanks! I will definitely give it a try.

I really appreciate your advice, and it matches my early conclusions: simple
optimizations do work, and do really affect the traffic (I'm using
<http://www.toutpourmonipad.com/> as a test-bed).

But there's no point in becoming obsessive about that either.

I will have a closer look at conversion monitoring with regard to the entrance
keyword, I didn't think about that, but now it seems pretty obvious. Thanks!

------
rgrieselhuber
You should check out my new app, Ginzametrics (<http://ginzametrics.com>). It
has support for advanced users and agencies in addition to SERP tracking. It's
still in private beta but I will be adding more invites over the next few
weeks.

~~~
thibaut_barrere
Just subscribed. Thank you.

~~~
rgrieselhuber
Got it, thanks.

------
thenotself
We use Keyword Envy (<http://www.keywordenvy.com>). It's got a good API that
we use to export rankings into our own reporting tools.

------
minim
SEM Rush (<http://semrush.com>) is a great tool that we use. There's plenty of
tools that track your own input keywords, but SEM Rush for it's ability to
discover keywords you didn't know you were ranking for. Free version is pretty
decent to get started.

------
perplexes
I'm totally biased since I worked on <http://www.diyseo.com>. It tracks your
SERP rankings and backlinks and gives you suggestions on what to change about
your site (with heavy use of backgroundrb ;)

------
krivak
Hi, you are right thibaut_barrere. I was using Rank Checker by SEOBook, but it
always gets me in trouble - Google refuses to serve any queries of mine at
least half an hour after using it. Cheers. Kraz

------
ac132
We just started using Raven: <http://raventools.com/>

Still on the free trial, but I plan to stick with it.

------
sjs382
Rank Tracker: <http://www.link-assistant.com/rank-tracker/>

------
MadQA
We use KPMRS.com, pretty satisfied.

------
ddemchuk
Market Samurai is a really great desktop (adobe air) tool to track rankings,
research keywords, check out competition levels, etc.

It's also the nicest adobe air application I've ever used, hands down.

~~~
thibaut_barrere
My concern about desktop apps was that it could get issues with Google (eg:
getting banned based on IP etc). Did anyone meet such an issue ?

Thanks otherwise for the comments on this product, I will give it a go!

~~~
ddemchuk
you can use proxies with market samurai (admittedly, the way they handle
proxies is awkward, but overall, you can avoid google issues completely with a
handful of proxies)

